# Apple Cider Vinegar ?



## countryboy29842 (Jun 5, 2010)

hi i read that adding apple cider vinegar to a rabbits water benefits them so im on board with doing this but have a question about how much i should add to their water my water bottels are 32oz so if some one could help me out by telling me how much to add that would be great thanks and god bless


----------



## SarahMelisse (Jul 14, 2011)

The apple cider vinegar really helps keep the smell down (I noticed a change within a day or two) and supposedly increases does in a litter... Although I can't attest to that.
Mix 1 teaspoon ACV in 1 gallon of water. I used a thoroughly cleaned gallon milk jug to mix it since I just have three rabbits at the moment.


----------



## lastfling (Jun 23, 2011)

I give a small splooosh from the vinegar jug to a gallon of water. A small sploosh amounts to about a tablespoon.


----------



## MaggieJ (Feb 6, 2006)

I use about 2 Tablespoons to the gallon. I suggest for a 32 oz. bottle that you use about 1 teaspoon to start and if you wish increase it to 2 teaspoons. If the taste is too different, the rabbits may not drink as much as they should at first. Most rabbits seem to enjoy the ACV in their water.


----------



## Dry Bridge (Jul 7, 2010)

So what is it about adding the cider vinegar that is beneficial?

Paul B.


----------



## MaggieJ (Feb 6, 2006)

Dry Bridge said:


> So what is it about adding the cider vinegar that is beneficial?
> 
> Paul B.


As already mentioned, ACV helps reduce the ammonia smells from rabbit urine. It also contains trace minerals that seem to be beneficial. Many people find their does are more willing to breed when routinely given ACV in their water. There is even a theory that it increases the percentage of female kits in a litter. I'm not quite willing to accept that one... but it is true that when I used it routinely, the litters, for whatever reason, were more than 50% females. 

Apple cider vinegar is one of those things that some people discount and some people swear by. I know of no studies that have been done with it. It will not harm the rabbits... and the reduction of odours alone is well worth the small cost and effort.

ACV has many benefits for people too. It saved my sanity during a recent bout of shingles, substantially reducing the pain and itching.

http://www.apple-cider-vinegar-benefits.com/
http://www.globalhealingcenter.com/natural-health/the-benefits-of-apple-cider-vinegar/


----------



## SarahMelisse (Jul 14, 2011)

Just make sure it is REAL apple cider vinegar and not just apple flavored.


----------



## Twist86 (Jun 13, 2011)

There is a good deal on organic apple cider vinegar (with mother) @ swansonvitamins (freeshipping if you retailmenot.com the site over $40)

I got like 32oz of it for $5 so depending on how long the shelf life is you can bulk up cheaply  Local "health" store around here was charging $10+ for a 16oz bottle ~_~


----------



## Patrick (Sep 13, 2011)

Dry Bridge said:


> So what is it about adding the cider vinegar that is beneficial?
> 
> Paul B.


Almost nothing. It's hocus pocus, but you can't convince some people of that.


----------



## akane (Jul 19, 2011)

A tablespoon per gallon is usually the starting point to get them used to the flavor and then moved up to 2 tablespoons. You can go higher though if they like the taste. Humans often drink 2-4tablespoons once or twice a day in just a glass of water. Aside from health benefits it helps sterilize your water bottles and kill any algae growth or bacteria from backwash or dirt that has gotten in the bottle. Particularly useful outside with dirt and sunilght.


----------



## volchitsa (Jul 18, 2011)

I try to buy raw, unfiltered ACV, which is supposedly better. I put 1teaspoon or more ACV in a gallon of water, but not every time (maybe a few times a week for awhile). I've heard acidic things like ACV over a long period of time can lead to poor bone density or osteoporosis. It helps keep smell down, which is noticeable, and as akane mentioned, algae growth. It is also palatable (or at least my buns think so) so the rabbits end up drinking more, which is good.


----------



## scpankow (Mar 31, 2011)

akane said:


> A tablespoon per gallon is usually the starting point to get them used to the flavor and then moved up to 2 tablespoons. You can go higher though if they like the taste. Humans often drink 2-4tablespoons once or twice a day in just a glass of water. Aside from health benefits it helps sterilize your water bottles and kill any algae growth or bacteria from backwash or dirt that has gotten in the bottle. Particularly useful outside with dirt and sunilght.



I found that it actually INCREASED the growth of some kinds of algae, but then I am on well water. Maybe that is the difference, but I had to stop using it because it was clogging up all the bottles and making them nasty on a daily basis.


----------



## akane (Jul 19, 2011)

If you mean white stuff or very lightly colored then it wasn't algae. ACV grows that itself and it will clog tube and ball bottles. You have to mix it fresh frequently to keep ball bottles clear. It's actually very healthy stuff not nasty though. Even algae is not nasty. It helps clean water and in well water green algae in your water tanks can be a good thing because it will pull out excess phosphates, heavy metals, etc... that are not healthy for the animals.


----------

